# HSC 4 / Tapered fork install question (again)



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

I've searched and read quite a bit on this, but I still have a question before I start installing my new HSC4 into my new 555 frame. 

I know the 36* bearing sits directly on the 36* carbon race on the fork crown. My question is how "firmly" should it sit? Mine is not totally "stable" and can rock "up and down", ie. if I push down on one side of it it will move down (and up on the other side conversly). Is this normal and will it go away when the whole stack is installed and compressed? Will the bearing seat on the race better when fully assembled? This is the first fork I've assembled that had an integrated race like this.

Thanks.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Yes, just install it.

When the bearing is just sitting on the fork, it is wobbly. Once installed, all is good.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Wobbly...that's the word I was looking for when I wrote that...

Thanks for the reply, it's reasuring. For a while there I was thinking I'd gotten a 'bad' fork with a defect in the crown.


----------



## jamesau (Apr 22, 2002)

I have two of the HSC4 forks. In both cases, a split-ring crown race is used on the fork. Here are some great pics from another thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=24922&highlight=look+hsc4

IMO, bearings should be fully seated, square, and stable prior to assembly.

When I assmbled mine, one went together easily and without issue. 

In the other case, the bearing was wobbly as you described. In the last picture in the thread above, you can see a 'shoulder' at the bottom of the steerer tube over which the race and bearing must go. The bearing did not fit squarely over this shoulder. I used a thin strip of fine emory cloth to sand the perimeter of this shoulder. This allowed the race and bearing to be properly seated; it should be snug and square.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

I looked at that thread, that does not appear to be a tapered crown fork.
Here are some pics of my fork and the bearing....


----------



## jamesau (Apr 22, 2002)

Nice pics. Your fork appears different than mine and would seem not to use the split-ring steel crown race.

Maybe Tino or Chas will chime in...

Good luck and enjoy your new ride


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

My two cents,

Your fork appears to be the newer version HSC4 SL that does not require the crown ring. The older HSC4 required a crown ring


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Chas, Dave? 
Anyone else have any opinions?


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

To take it a bit further, my 565 which has a HSC 5 fork with an integrated crown will wobble with just the lower bearing installed. It still wbbbles some with the upper bearing installed. After installing the split tapered bushing on top of the upper bearing the wobbble ceases. Of course, the final installation in placing the cap on. The pictures you posted appear that the HSC4SL you have has an integrated crown.

Do you have the fork installation manual that should have come with the fork. I'm actually recutting my fork today and can post pictures of the install if you would like.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeah, I have the manual. It all appears to be correct, the instructions clearly state that the bearing sits right on the crown. 

I was only trying to confirm the 'wobbly' bearing prior to assembly. All the other forks I ever owned did not have the integrated race, hence the wobble was not an issue. I just wanted to make sure the wobble was normal. It seems as though it is...


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

I can understand about the difference about the integrated crown. When I had my 05' 555 build up by an LBS, they had never worked on a fork with an integrated crown; the LBS wrench kept arguing with me that the fork was broken. Honestly, it was the first integrated crown fork I had ever had.It was a shop I was happy with for years and ended up taking it to a LBS that specialized in Look to do the build. The wrenches there, laughed at what they said. Cool thing was the Look LBS called my old shop and informed of the correct procedure to install a Look fork.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

LOL, sounds like that was an adventure. 
Unfortunately I don't have any LOOK dealers/shops around me that could help. I rely on you guys...
Thanks for the info.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

No problem,

We all help each other out, I'm in the same boat now since I moved to an area with no Look dealer. Crusing the Look forum is a big asset.


----------



## dominicosavio (May 7, 2003)

How about the gap between the fork and head tube? Mine (look 585 ultra and HSC SL ultra) has a gap, about 3mm. Is this normal?


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Hmmm...can you post a pic? 
Mine has no gap (maybe .5 to 1 mm) when fully assembled and ride ready.


----------

